# Can't get rid of Voodoo Recovery!



## backslash (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been trying for three hours to get this damn Voodoo crap off my phone. I'm trying to upgrade to JT's ICS. But the probelm is I can't flash the normal Clockwork recovery to do it.

The "red menu" recovery I'm on now will not install any zip. I've tryed flashing through ODIN both CWM Recovery and Stock Froyo and Gingerbread ROMS and everytime I do. This Voodoo recovery is still there.

I deleted the Voodoo folder and that didn't help etheir any ideas?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

backslash said:


> I've been trying for three hours to get this damn Voodoo crap off my phone. I'm trying to upgrade to JT's ICS. But the probelm is I can't flash the normal Clockwork recovery to do it.
> 
> The "red menu" recovery I'm on now will not install any zip. I've tryed flashing through ODIN both CWM Recovery and Stock Froyo and Gingerbread ROMS and everytime I do. This Voodoo recovery is still there.
> 
> I deleted the Voodoo folder and that didn't help etheir any ideas?


Flash this CWM via odin put this in the PDA

http://dl.dropbox.co...ODIN%281%29.tar

Be sure to disable voo doo lag fix if you have it enabled


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

If you've tried using odin did you use the .pit file to re partition? If not it might be a good idea at this point.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

KeithN said:


> If you've tried using odin did you use the .pit file to re partition? If not it might be a good idea at this point.


If he is only trying to flash a recovery without a rom, he should NOT use the .pit file. He will end up with big trouble. I think the best plan of action would be to grab the latest official update from Verizon and flash that with the .pit and that should remove all traces of voodoo and allow a clean flash of CWM recovery and then ICS respectively. Also most seem to have the best luck going to ICS by flashing build 2 first and then the latest. I think mileage may vary on this as I flashed straight to build 5 but go with whatever works for you.

WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT FLASH THE .PIT FILE AND REPARTITION WITHOUT A FULL UPDATE FILE IN THE PDA SLOT.

"some will fall in love with life and drink it from a fountain that is pourin' like an avalanche comin' down the mountain"


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

follow the guide pinned up at the top of this page...


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

That's what I meant, I just wasn't very clear. Thanks for pointing that out, I'm not trying to give people more issues to deal with.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Hesh.monster knows what he is talking about, listen to him. In my noob days I accidentally flashed a kernel over voodoo/ext4...not fun. Only way I got out was to flash a full build of 2.1 with .pit file (with re-partition checked of course). That fixed it. But I'm on a mez and you didn't say what phone or carrier you have so I won't mention any build names to flash.

Hesh, I like the Butthole Surfers reference, though I prefer their stuff from '83-85 myself. And of course To Parter: "And all the teachers who were flunkies They all taught you and me. And the white men, I`ll be goddamned if they`re still selling quaaludes to the monkeys. And they're all, you and me, dying high up in the trees."


----------

